#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Today is World Oceans Day let me know what have you done for this environment?

## karan

Dont want sea life replaced with these creatures? Join us on our mission to reduce plastic use for World Oceans Day and help save our aquatic friends. 
1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg
89% of ocean trash is single-use plastic. For *World Oceans Day* Friday 8th June WILL YOU please join us and go *ONE DAY* without eating or drinking anything *packaged* in *PLASTIC*?
 :you rock man:

----------


## Bhavya

> Don’t want sea life replaced with these creatures? Join us on our mission to reduce plastic use for World Oceans Day and help save our aquatic friends. 
> 1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg
> 89% of ocean trash is single-use plastic. For *World Oceans Day* Friday 8th June WILL YOU please join us and go *ONE DAY* without eating or drinking anything *packaged* in *PLASTIC*?


It's a very nice thought to share Karan, not only one day every day we should try to reduce our plastic usage. It helps us to live a healthy and long life on the earth

----------

